# Ruffle Yarn Skirt Pattern



## sewnhair (Jun 7, 2011)

I just found a free pattern at knittingfever.com click on the free pattern link


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Thanks, cute and easy. It looks like any ruffle yarn will work for this.


----------



## GrannyH (Jul 4, 2011)

Thanks for the link. The ruffle bag looks like it could be changed into a skirt very easily, too. http://www.knittingfever.com/c/leaflet/13450/


----------



## sewnhair (Jun 7, 2011)

GrannyH said:


> Thanks for the link. The ruffle bag looks like it could be changed into a skirt very easily, too. http://www.knittingfever.com/c/leaflet/13450/


Thank You for this link! It's a really cute bag -- already downloaded.


----------



## denbar (Jun 20, 2012)

I went to this website and can't seem to find it. can you help


----------



## GrannyH (Jul 4, 2011)

There have been several threads about ruffle skirts with links to patterns.
Here are the patterns/links I have found or been told about in this forum:
Starbella ruffle skirthttp://benfranklincraftsmonroe.blogspot.co.uk/2012/07/how-to-knit-starbella-ruffle-skirt.html
Ruffled dresshttp://www.petersmithtrading.com/index.php?route=product/category&path=164
Ruffle skirt using fingering weight yarn http://www.favecrafts.com/Knitting-for-Kids/Rainbow-Ruffles-Skirt/ml/1
Pink Scallop edge skirt http://www.to-knit-knitting-stitches.com/scallop-edge-skirt.html
Ruffle Tutu at knitting fever(attached) http://www.knittingfever.com/c/leaflet/13614/


----------



## denbar (Jun 20, 2012)

Thanks so much, I thought I had looked everywhere but I guess not. The Ben Franklin one is exactly what I was looking for. It will be perfect for my granddaughter.


----------



## lbinlv (Oct 4, 2012)

Thanks for sharing. I would love to try making a skirt.


----------

